# Help!!! Scaffold jobs wanted!!!!



## SuzyQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Guy's, I am hoping some one can help as i seem to be getting no were!!! I am due to move out to Dubai in Aug, and i am desperatley trying to find my partner a Advanced scaffold job, but apparently they employ cheaper local labour etc...Can anyone help or no of any contacts that may be interested ina advanced scaffolder of 16 years with all cards?????????? Help!!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Suzy and welcome to the forum.

If you post on the Dubai country forum, you will get a lot of response.

Good luck

Michelle


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

fyi, I moved the thread to the Dubai forum


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Guys, Thanks for your help!! Hopefully i'll get some response soon! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Talisman (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Suzy,

You could try contacting a number of the construction companies that have a presence in Dubai. I believe Laing O'Rourke and Carillion are both over there, also SGB always had a presence in the UAE. Maybe your partner would be better off looking for a supervisory position with a main contractor. Al Nabhooda are a large engineering company also that may be worth a try.
Good luck.


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info!! I'll give them a try, altough his CV has already gont to SGB, finger crossed!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SuzyQ - where are you moving from? Are you aware that most manual building jobs are taken by labourers from the indian sub-continent who are paid a low income by 'Western' standards?


-


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for your good advice, i myself work in recruitment and i have already secured a position. We have now found him a Foreman job through a friend who manages a construction site so it looks like all is well! Thank God! Thanks for all your help guys x


----------



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*Scaffolding*

Hi people,
I am a newbie...could anybody help me with my enquiry, i am also looking for scaffold work with 28years experence, is there much work about and if so are they long days, and roughly what kind of pay would i expect. many thanx for reading this post, and if anyone replies, a big kiss or a pint to you all.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the board
(its OK..dont need a kiss or a pint)

As you may have read, most manual labour is done by men from the sub continent as it is much cheaper.
You may be best to contact some of the larger construction companies directly.


----------



## mr lee (Jun 14, 2008)

*scaffolding*

Hi, 
Thanks for a quick reply, i was just wondering if SGB are there, maybe i could try them.....thanx again.

Mr lee


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Regarding scaffolding their is a a much need for superviseres, you can call them expertes in the area. Yes the hard work is done by other nationalities but companies need leaders, people you know the material etc....
You can send his Cv for example to BESIX ([email protected]), Arabtec, Wade Adams, Systems Construction.
Good luck


----------

